# This is the days top prize!



## Treecycle Hardwoods (May 3, 2014)

This is the slab.... the 8 foot by 3 foot by 4 inches thick beauty! The clock is ticking for my local customer. I gave em 48 hours to come look at it and decide if he wants it. If the clock expires I will cut it into tiny little pieces for my friends on woodbarter!! Normally I don't put guys on a clock but this particular guy is a tire kicker for the most part so who knows maybe this will be the piece he can't live without.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 12


----------



## Kevin (May 3, 2014)

Okay call me a bad admin because I am posting in a no-post thread - and this time it is not an accident. So sue me. But Greg, there is NO FREAKING WAY I would ever cut that slab or sell it to anyone who had similar plans. George Nakashima will come back from the dead and hound you all the way to hell if you do. I cannot afford such a prize or I would buy it no questions asked. 

IMNSHO you need to keep that and build a suitable knock-down rustic trestle frame for it and either pass it down to family, or sell it to someone who understands that pieces like this just don't come along very often any more without having to spend enormous amounts of money through the online vendors we all know, and that's just for the slab. Keep it. Or sell it to someone who knows how to use it. I will drive to Wisconsin and turn you over my knee and paddle your lily white ass if you cut it up into small pieces.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 4


----------



## Kevin (May 3, 2014)

This is not fair that I can give my opinion but not y'all, so I am going to move this thread so everyone can help me dog pile you, because no one is going to back your decision to cut this wonderful slab up.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## APBcustoms (May 3, 2014)

seriously that would make the coolest table top ever hands down


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (May 3, 2014)

Thanks kev I wasn't sure it should be moved. I got this for a steal and would pass the deal along if someone was truly interested unfortunately I made an unapproved loan for our long term savings account to buy it. The sooner I can put The cash back undetected the longer I get to sleep in my own bed.


----------



## Kevin (May 3, 2014)

Oh. Damn. I won't say nothing about that then. We had this talk about 6 or 7 years ago if my poor memory serves?


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (May 3, 2014)

APBcustoms said:


> seriously that would make the coolest table top ever hands down


Here us the base for it. It had been used as a table fully epoxied and everything

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (May 3, 2014)

Super ugly base and completely wrong and unimaginative for that top. Cut the stump up - it's the ugly duckling.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (May 3, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Oh. Damn. I won't say nothing about that then. We had this talk about 6 or 7 years ago if my poor memory serves?


I could end up on the couch. But if I do I might prop up the slab next to me and make it a double wide!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (May 3, 2014)

Hey Greg so you are saying your wife doesn't know about the loan. Hmmmmmmm I think I know how to tell her about it on facebook. Woops am I blackmailing you. Nooooo not at all.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (May 3, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Hey Greg so you are saying your wife doesn't know about the loan. Hmmmmmmm I think I know how to tell her about it on facebook. Woops am I blackmailing you. Nooooo not at all.


Hey man! What's that saying bros before.... c'mon help me keep thus little secret

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (May 3, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Super ugly base and completely wrong and unimaginative for that top. Cut the stump up - it's the ugly duckling.


I got it as a freebie so maybe it will end up in the scrap heap. It may make good casting material as well. I never liked tables with bases of narly stumps either. It is the quick easy way out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## APBcustoms (May 3, 2014)

that would be getting wrought iron legs and be sanded to the highest grit I could find and finished with liquid glass


----------



## Sprung (May 3, 2014)

WOW that's a nice slab! I agree with the above - to cut that slab up would be a crime!

I'll give you $5 for it! (It's all I got left in my wallet after a lumber run for more walnut and maple this afternoon.) And I'll promise to keep it whole!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 3, 2014)

I must be the odd man out here but I always liked the gnarly stump bases, But I agree not with this particular slab. Metal legs.....nah. Something of wood and it would need to be as unique as the slab is. A live edge trestle, or a thick timbered arched trestle, or a "T" shaped thick live edge base..............
Great looking slab.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ButchC (May 3, 2014)

Its the size of a continent!! Sell it to your tire kicker and turn him around and get a commission on building his new dining room table.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (May 3, 2014)

ButchC said:


> Its the size of a continent!! Sell it to your tire kicker and turn him around and get a commission on building his new dining room table.


The tire kicker is actually a woodworker so no luck there. I think for what ever reason he is gonna get rich quick selling high end furniture. He has been a cabinet guy and has done well at that. He met a few guys at a furniture show and now he has got some wild expectations on material costs. He spent many years getting 4/4 lumber by the truck load for a few hundred bucks. Dropping $700-800-1000 for one piece of wood has proven a hard pill to swallow for him.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 3, 2014)

Odd man out- as the middleman and end user -I would sell that sucker whole if you had a customer or cut that sucker up if you had customers. It needs to be used- either way works for a wood harlot such as .


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 4, 2014)

As much as I would love to buy several pieces of the cut up version I have to agree with Kevin. That is a once in a lifetime slab. I would wait until you find the right buyer. How much are you asking for it?


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (May 4, 2014)

5k on the open market $4500 for wood barter members. +shipping if needed.


----------



## Kevin (May 4, 2014)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> 5k on the open market $4500 for wood barter members. +shipping if needed.



Oh. In that case cut it up.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## pinky (May 4, 2014)

Everyone chant at the same time. PEN BLANKS, PEN BLANKS, PEN BLANKS!!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc (May 4, 2014)

Holy @#$%&. I just bright home some perfect stuff to build a trestle base for it but my old lady says she'll kill me if I buy it. Maybe I could sneak it home and hide it under the bed.........

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (May 4, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> Holy @#$%&. I just bright home some perfect stuff to build a trestle base for it but my old lady says she'll kill me if I buy it. Maybe I could sneak it home and hide it under the bed.........



Two years later: "Honey, look what all that crud under the kid's bed morphed into!"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## El Guapo (May 4, 2014)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ghost1066 (May 4, 2014)

I was doing good, reading along seeing what everyone said then i read the price.....at some point right in there I ran out of oxygen and got a bit light headed.  My truck isn't worth that


----------



## Kevin (May 4, 2014)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> 5k on the open market $4500 for wood barter members. +shipping if needed.



A member asked me what was the difference between the "open market" price and the wood barter members' price. I didn't know, so I will posit the question here. 

Greg, how did you determine the "Open market" price for this slab and the "wood barter" members' price?


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (May 4, 2014)

Easy, if you have a wood barter membership you can see the 4500 price. I am telling everyone the price is 5000. Essentially "open market" is a term I made up for non members. So it pays to be a member.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LSCG (May 5, 2014)

maybe I missed it but what kind of wood is it? redwood Burl?


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (May 5, 2014)

LSCG said:


> maybe I missed it but what kind of wood is it? redwood Burl?


Yes sir it is a redwood burl slab. It is the second cut off the log then under side has a bunch of natural edge. with all the little spikes from the eyes


----------



## honker22 (May 27, 2014)

That is a gorgeous piece of wood!


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (May 27, 2014)

honker22 said:


> That is a gorgeous piece of wood!


So far it is still whole.


----------



## ssgmeader (May 28, 2014)

Cut it up....!!!???? I think I just threw up in my mouth a little

5k??? yup definitely threw up in my mouth lol.

Seriously though trestle style legs like Kevin suggested - that thing will make a beautiful table, that someone should be proud to own.


----------



## frankp (Jun 13, 2014)

oh to have $4500 I could justify on that slab! I don't think I would have any place for a slab that large even if I could justify it, but it sure would be nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

